# Dats a Schwinn!



## yeshoney (Nov 18, 2013)

Wonder how high this one will go?  That is original!  No doubt about it.  Inner city NY too! Wonder how it got there??

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Sch...545?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2585844e91

BTW I might be able to help get this thing shipped if someone here gets it.  I am 2 hours from there and my son played baseball down there for a summer so I am vaguely familiar with the area.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 18, 2013)

yeshoney said:


> Wonder how high this one will go?  That is original!  No doubt about it.  Inner city NY too! Wonder how it got there??
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Sch...545?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2585844e91




Arggggggggggg... Dammit man!.. Oh well...


----------



## abe lugo (Nov 18, 2013)

something smells fishy about the shipping cost, and the seller


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 18, 2013)

abe lugo said:


> something smells fishy about the shipping cost, and the seller




It is coming from Jamaica. Maybe with the exchange rate...


----------



## halfatruck (Nov 18, 2013)

I may be wrong (no longer have the photo) but this sure looks exactly like a bike that was posted on the local Craigslist a week ago. It was listed for $85 and disappeared within an hour.....


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 18, 2013)

abe lugo said:


> something smells fishy about the shipping cost, and the seller




I threw a grand at it.... Sent Seller for more pix this am, haven't gotten a reply ...


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 18, 2013)

abe lugo said:


> something smells fishy about the shipping cost, and the seller




Smokin deal on the shipping! Only $11.25 to central Arizona with a USPS Priority medium flat rate box!


----------



## halfatruck (Nov 18, 2013)

The more I look it's the same bike, something is not kosher..............


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 18, 2013)

Really? the more I look at it the more I want it, and I've been trying to convince myself that I don't like schwinns but this one has my number for sure.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 18, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> Really? the more I look at it the more I want it, and I've been trying to convince myself that I don't like schwinns but this one has my number for sure.




I retracted all my bids..... he listed it as old school with the color being rust


----------



## stoney (Nov 18, 2013)

For someone who just decided to sell something on ebay he sure started with a jaw dropper. This is his first listing.


----------



## stoney (Nov 18, 2013)

yeshoney said:


> Wonder how high this one will go?  That is original!  No doubt about it.  Inner city NY too! Wonder how it got there??
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Sch...545?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2585844e91
> 
> BTW I might be able to help get this thing shipped if someone here gets it.  I am 2 hours from there and my son played baseball down there for a summer so I am vaguely familiar with the area.




I used to find some of my best bikes in the inner cities. I pulled many real nice prewar bikes from 3rd and 4th floor apartments. That's where people had some money. New York city, Hartford Conn., Springfield Mass. etc. etc.  Don't get me wrong there is a lot of cool stuff in the country also, Cabers are proving that all the time.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 18, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I retracted all my bids..... he listed it as old school with the color being rust




I'd just pick it up in person and pay for it then, I have friend in the city I need to visit anyway, wish me luck! This would be a great first Schwinn.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 18, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> I'd just pick it up in person and pay for it then, I have friend in the city I need to visit anyway, wish me luck! This would be a great first Schwinn.




ill wait n see... Been a string of fake listings as of late.. Ill send another email asking if I can pay in person if I win and see what happens


----------



## kccomet (Nov 18, 2013)

every one who sells on ebay was once a first time seller, that said first timers make me nervous esp with a valuable bike, not to mention them shipping it. it will be interesting what this will bring but like a lot other things i doubt if it will go the distance


----------



## bikesnbuses (Nov 19, 2013)

2 things...Jeeze ,these awesome early deluxe Schwinnsare almost common lately!! Prices should start leveling out on them!!LOL .. That being said,no one has chimed in yet saying" Hey thats the bike Ricky Bobby pulled out from a basement in NJ 3 years ago!!" etc,etc..thats all..HIGH end bikes like these are USUALLY quickly accounted for when they get used in fake ads...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 19, 2013)

bikesnbuses said:


> 2 things...Jeeze ,these awesome early deluxe Schwinnsare almost common lately!! Prices should start leveling out on them!!LOL .. That being said,no one has chimed in yet saying" Hey thats the bike Ricky Bobby pulled out from a basement in NJ 3 years ago!!" etc,etc..thats all..HIGH end bikes like these are USUALLY quickly accounted for when they get used in fake ads...




I thought it was on some Texas craigslist add?


----------



## bikesnbuses (Nov 19, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I thought it was on some Texas craigslist add?




My mistake..I saw the "local CL" ad comment but failed on looking at his location :o I thought he meant local,as in NY ...DOH!


----------



## kccomet (Nov 20, 2013)

any one had contact with the seller. i asked for more pics, the other side of the bike. asked about holes in the tank, looks like a good sized hole toward bottom of tank. asked about the back story on the bike and if he was going to ship or have some one else do it. he did reply with this, i will work on getting the surface rust off the bike.........the price now is getting close to where i would be out esp with out a few better pics and a little more info. it makes me a little nervous thinking of this guy with a hammer a pair of pliers and some rough steel wool


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 20, 2013)

kccomet said:


> any one had contact with the seller. i asked for more pics, the other side of the bike. asked about holes in the tank, looks like a good sized hole toward bottom of tank. asked about the back story on the bike and if he was going to ship or have some one else do it. he did reply with this, i will work on getting the surface rust off the bike.........the price now is getting close to where i would be out esp with out a few better pics and a little more info. it makes me a little nervous thinking of this guy with a hammer a pair of pliers and some rough steel wool




What did he say about local pickup?.. Wish someone could go look at it... Im with ya on scary thoughts ...


----------



## stoney (Nov 20, 2013)

I emailed also for some more pictures yesterday morning, so far zip. You would think with the interest in the bike you would be very accomodating. The listing page says there are 5 inquires. He is not answering anyone. I'm staying away from it, bad vibes. Maybe I'm making a mistake. Not my first, not my last.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 21, 2013)

stoney said:


> I emailed also for some more pictures yesterday morning, so far zip. You would think with the interest in the bike you would be very accomodating. The listing page says there are 5 inquires. He is not answering anyone. I'm staying away from it, bad vibes. Maybe I'm making a mistake. Not my first, not my last.




High bidder only has a history of 1.... Hmmmm


----------



## stoney (Nov 21, 2013)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> High bidder only has a history of 1.... Hmmmm





If your on it, I hope all is straight. I wish you luck.


----------



## stoney (Nov 21, 2013)

I see as of today there has been another bid retraction. Another bidder with bad vibes? Has anyone had their questions answered yet?


----------

